# Plowing with a new SILVERADO 1500



## XOFMOT (Jul 4, 2001)

Ok all, I did a quick search and turned up only a couple of comments/concerns about using a 1500 Silverado for plowing, so Here's my questions....Last year when I bought my 2000 Silverado 5.3L I was not in the lawn or plowing business, I got sick of working for "THE MAN" this year and started a lawn care business. Can I even consider plowing with this truck? I see S-10's out there with plows but my truck just looks to whimpy (sagging front end, low to the ground....) I also herd that CHEVROLET will VOID all bumper to bumper warranties if you install a plow on the 1500 series, not positive but I E-MAILED CHEVY this evening about that concern and will let you know the answer when I get one. I am only planning on a handfull or so of RESIDENTIAL ONLY accounts. Thanks for any comments!


----------



## Motoman69X (Oct 30, 2000)

I have seen guys plowing with 1500's But it would be good to build on you suspention for it to handel the plow, and not make it so weak as you put it, The 5.3 should push the snow pretty easily, and I dont think that they can VOID all bumper to bumper warranties if you install a plow on the 1500 series, becuase they are made to handel a plow. But I would check with chevy to be sure.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I have a 2001 Chevy Silverado 1500 that I started using for plowing last year. It seems to work fine. You might want to check out this website http://www.timbren.com/. They have some suspension products you might be interested in. The front end of the truck squats down with the weight of the plow. The rubber bumpers help this some. I put 400 pounds of sand behind the rear wheels to offset the weight of the plow. Before I start plowing this season I'm going to look into a heavy duty alternator and possibly and extra battery. The plow drains the system pretty well.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Timbrems are well worth it plus very easy to install.Made my front end stay up with the plow on. Put them allaround will make your 1500 into a small2500.


----------



## XOFMOT (Jul 4, 2001)

Thanks for the input all! Like I said I sent GM an E-MAIL and I am still waiting for a reply in referance to warranty VOIDING. I have also been looking at posibly installing a 4" lift kit to raise everything up that amount and I also found a SILVERADO FRONT END LEVELING KIT made by www.hill4wheeldrive.com and it cost around $150.00, they say it will raise the front end 2-3" takes about an hour to install. well, anyway...thanks for all the input and keep'm coming! Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Judging from the before and after pics on their website, it looks like it will level the truck out nicely. From the description, it seems like some kind of replacement for the torsion bar mounting arms.

~Chuck


----------



## XOFMOT (Jul 4, 2001)

Well, all...Just herd from the GENERAL, if you have a 1500/2500 non HD with a plow on it, and it DID NOT come from the factory with a PLOW PREP PACKAGE your bumper to bumper drivetrain warranty will be VOID!--- I also inquired about having a local dealer install a PLOW PREP PACKAGE and the big GM man said that they CAN NOT do that...the vehicle had to have been ordered from the factory with the PLOW PREP PACKAGE installed


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok here is the deal
While that is true to the letter of the warranty, if you have a decent dealer they will honor the warranty. If your door handle breaks, and you have a plow on the truck, that is not a plow related issue.
Once you get into suspension and drivetrain issues then it may get sticky. It all depends on the dealer. Most dont even notice the plow mount on the truck.
Of course you have the option of removing the plow mount before any major warranty work that may have to be done.
I am real good at removing ford ranger plow mounts.
Of course this all backs to buying the right truck for the right job. A 1/2 ton p/u just isnt really made to handle a plow like they were in the back in the 80's.
Dino


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I checked with my Chevy dealer before I put my plow on my 1500 and he said the warranty for the drivetrain would be voided only if the front axle ratings were not high enough. Forgot what the number is but my truck had the right rating. He installed a Boss plow at the dealership and assured me that the warranty is still good.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I too had to jump thru the hoops when
i wanted a 01 xcab 1/2 ton. My 97 xcab
1/2 ton didn't have plow prep neither
did my 94--90--87.
When i broke it dealer said NO PROBLEM.
You can get a GM 1/2 reg cab with snow
plow prep but no x-cab 1/2 ton.
I bought the last 4 trucks from the same
dealer and he said plow NO WARRANTY.
Went to another dealer that had the 
truck i wanted 2500 LD xcab black and
plow prep...Bought it and couldn't be
happier.........
Can't wait for winter !!!!!!!!!!! ...Geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*BTW*

The reason for no plow prep on 1/2
xcab GM pickups...............
GVW .....gross vehicle weight
Gm assumes on a x/cab 1/2 you will plow
with 6 passengers and plow and exceed
the 6400 lb GVW.
On a 1/2 reg cab Gm assumes you will
plow with 3 passengers and plow and not
exceed the 6100 lb. GVW...............

When i was looking for a 01 only 1
salesman could explain that to me.
The others said DUH I DON'T KNOW !!!!
Guess where I bought the truck...........Geo


----------



## LBailey (Feb 28, 2005)

Trade in the 1500 buy a 2500HD and be done with it!


4 chev 2500HD (hinikers)
1 Ford 550 (Leo)
1 chev 1 Ton (Boss V)
2 Loaders
8 Case Skidders
2 Dozers
1 Grader
4 Excavators 
2 Crushers


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

LBailey said:


> Trade in the 1500 buy a 2500HD and be done with it!
> 
> 4 chev 2500HD (hinikers)
> 1 Ford 550 (Leo)
> ...


I have an 02 1500 Silverado rclb with the 5.3L and snow plow prep package. I installed a Curtis plow on it mainly for the ease of mounting and dismounting, as I had no intention of leaving it mounted when not actually in use. With Timbrens up front and 500# of sand in the rear it does just fine.

While truck shopping I considered the 2500HD, but in the end figured the horrible mileage and sheer size of the truck weren't worth it. Maybe if plowing was my winter source of income, but it's not. I just do my farm and the road leading to it, then dismount.

Bigger is not always called for.

Pete


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Plowed with gm half tons for the last 4-5 years. Hard to beat. Our dealer says take the plow off when you come in, otherwise, no questions asked.This is a very popular set-up around here. Half-ton chevy's, 7.5 to 8' fishers, a backdrag, and a set of pro-wings.Heck, even our dealer runs that set-up on thier yard truck, (ex-cab half-ton, fisher blade, pro-wings) My thinking is the day I can't use a truck and actually work it like a truck should be able to work is the day I sell that truck.If I want a car, I'll buy a car.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey LBailey,
Why are you replying to a post thats 3 1/2 years old. I don't think he's still waiting for an answer!!


----------

